# HELP!?! Re: Adobe RGB 98 calibration...



## Raymond8 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm trying to submit a few photos for a contest which requires - "Calibration and colour Images must be colour profiled/corrected using a calibrated monitor and utilising Adobe RGB 98 colour space before submission. Allowances will NOT be made for poorly colour managed/corrected images."

What does this mean and more importantly, how can someone who is in Mongolia initiate such a thing with the pictures he wants to submit... am I speaking about myself in the third person?!? Crap.

Anyway, any assistance in this matter will be greatly appreciated.



Raymond


----------



## Garbz (Sep 7, 2009)

This means some idiot who is running the contest thinks it may be beneficial to screw around the contestants forcing them to submit AdobeRGB files than the sRGB used by the rest of the world+dog who realise that there is little difference (or no difference in case of pretty much every photo contest out there).

If you are using photoshop and opening raw files then select the option at the bottom of Adobe CameraRAW to use AdobeRGB (1998) as the colour profile. 

If opening a JPEG file in Photoshop then simply as your last step click "edit -> convert to profile" and select AdobeRGB from the list. Make sure when you save you tick the option to embed ICC profile (AdobeRGB) in the dialogue box.

If you're not using Photoshop, then tell us what you're using and we can make it work all the same


----------



## Raymond8 (Sep 7, 2009)

i think i figured it out using your advice... thank you! you saved me a headache. 

raymond


----------

